#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Is E-471 Halal of Haram?

## Afghan2002

Ik wil graag weten of E-471 haram of halal is.
Omdat het in sommige room ijs zit.

----------


## Mujaahid

Salaam ou alaikoem wa rahmatoellah ta'ala wa baraktouh

Op deze link heb je duidelijke antwoord(en) op jouw vraag insha Allah. Daar werd ook eens een vraag gesteld ivm emulgatoren en van andere E-nummers.

http://www.maroc.nl/portal/forums/sh...threadid=25797

E 471 en 472 : Mono- en diglyceriden. Natuurlijke vetten van diverse oorsprong, plantaardig of dierlijk. Meestal plantaardig, maar dierlijk (oa varkens) is niet uit te sluiten. 

Je moet maar eens verder lezen op de link , staat wel veel over geschreven. insha Allah ta'ala vindt je een duidelijk antwoord.

Salaam alaikoem

----------


## a-Salafi

> _Geplaatst door Afghan2002_ 
> *Ik wil graag weten of E-471 haram of halal is.
> Omdat het in sommige room ijs zit.*


Assalaam u'alaikum,

Er is een algemene regel:

Wanneer de hoeveelheid van het verbodene verwaarloosbaar klein is, dan blijft het produkt als geheel gewoon halaal. 

Een soortgelijke vraag is een keer aan Sheikh Usama al-Qoesie, uit Egypte gesteld en hij, hafidhahullah, antwoordde met een soortgelijke antwoord als boven. Wallahu a'laam.

Wat ik weet, is dat er een hadith is, waarin verteld wordt, dat een aantal Metgezellen bij de Profeet (sallallahu 'alaihi wa sallam) kwamen om hem advies te vragen over een produkt, dat zowel het harame (verwaarloosbaar klein), als het halale bevatte. Hij (sallallahu 'alaihi wa sallam) gaf hen toestemming het te eten. Het ging, als ik het me goed herinner, om een kaassoort. De hadith is in ieder geval minimaal 'hasan' (goed). Wallahu a'laam

Met "verwaarloosbaar klein" wordt bedoeld, dat het deel dat haraam is, niet meer in zijn oorspronkelijke vorm terug te vinden is. Alle eigenschappen, zoals geur, smaak en kleur, zijn dus verdwenen. Wallahu a'laam.

Voor de zekerheid moet je de 'Ulama bellen, want dat ben ik zeer zeker niet. 

Moge Allah ons allen leiden en vergeven. Ameen


'Abdulwahid

----------


## Fugitve

e-471 is niet altijd haram want soms is het plantaardig b.v. als er een * bij staat betekent dat dit van plantaardig olien is gemaakt  :Smilie:  en gelatine is ook niet haram dat heeft imam hazelhof gezegd

----------

